# Looking for Indonesian friends in (Melbourne), Australia



## Keizha Linda G

Hi all,

I'm just new in here, live in Melbourne,Australia 1 year, is there any Indonesian in Melbourne? or anywhere in Aussie,sometimes miss to speak Indonesian or at least can share something new here..



Cheers
Keizha G


----------



## miss_r4in

Keizha Linda G said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm just new in here, live in Melbourne,Australia 1 year, is there any Indonesian in Melbourne? or anywhere in Aussie,sometimes miss to speak Indonesian or at least can share something new here..
> 
> Cheers
> Keizha G


Hi Keizha,

I'm so glad I saw your post! My name is Leni, I am also new in Melbourne, just came here in August. Would love to have a chat with you some time


----------



## Keizha Linda G

Hi Leni, im glad that someone see the post,yay! not many indonesian in melbourne so far i know,..sure,would love that,chat sometimes... maybe on email first?


----------



## Vebby15

*Hi Keizha*

I have just arrived in Melbourne and keen to meet Indonesian friends

I am staying in cbd. It would be nice to neet for coffee, l or food, or perhaps a drink some time?

I hope to hear from you soon


----------

